# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Fotos del Parque Nacional de Ordesa y Monte Perdido el 22/08/2011

## FEDE

Hola a todos.

El pasado 22/08/2011 visite este Parque Nacional por primera vez en mi vida, y me gusto tanto que ya estoy deseando volver, en la red podéis encontrar bastante información, aquí os dejo varios enlaces y algunos videos.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parque_..._Monte_Perdido

http://www.ordesa.net/

http://www.ordesapirineos.com/

----------


## jlois

Es una zona de increible belleza, donde uno llega hasta el aparcamiento autorizado y nada más salir del vehículo y girar en redondo se encuentra con uno de los lugares más importantes de nuestra península ibérica. 
Es y será uno de mis destinos favoritos pues me parece que sería del todo imposible recorrer todos y cada uno de sus senderos sin descubrir en cada rincón algún paisaje que no nos obligase a detener nuestra caminata, simplemente sentarnos y observar...y si a todo esto sumamos que dependiendo de la época del año en la que se accede al Parque , la gama de tonalidades cambia camaleónicamente , toda esa belleza se multiplica geométricamente.
Sin lugar a dudas...un paraiso digno de ser visitado una y mil veces.

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona un poco al sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## FEDE

La ruta que hicimos es la clasica del parque, desde la pradera a la cola de caballo, os cuento un poco por lo alto como lo hicimos.
Sobre las 13 horas de este día tomamos un autobus en Torla, ya que durante los meses de verano no es posible acceder al parque en coche propio, el cual en unos 20 minutos te deja en la pradera del parque. 
Vista desde dónde tomamos el autobus.






Río Ara entre Torla y la entrada al parque.


Al llegar a la pradera nos empezo a chispear un poco, ya por la mañana nos había llovido en el valle de Bujaruelo, pero no anunciaban muchas lluvias, haci que cogimos la mochila y nos pusimos en marcha, el recorrido entre ida y vuelta son unos 18 kms, unas 6 horas, nosotros tardamos una hora más supongo que será porque hice muchas paradas.












Ahora continuo.

----------


## FEDE

Suscribo todas tus palabras amigo José Luis, haría falta creo que toda una vida para descubrir palmo a palmo este precioso parque en todas las estaciones del año, continuo con más fotos.




Primer contacto con el río Arazas.












El sendero empieza a empinarse.


Entre la vegetación vemos las primeras cascadas.


Ahora continuo.

----------


## FEDE

Continuo.




















Ahora continuo.

----------


## FEDE

Continuo.












Llegando a gradas de soaso.








Ahora continuo.

----------


## FEDE

Continuo. Aquí en gradas de soaso nos comimos el bocadillo y nos recreamos en las presiosas vistas.


Después de reponer fuerzas continuamos con la ruta, serpenteamos el sendero cuesta arriba y llegamos a lo que creo que llaman calzada romana.








Alguna fauna de la zona.










Ahora continuo.

----------


## FEDE

Continuo. Está familia también saben por dónde hay que cruzar y el puente se ve que resiste.




















Mañana continuaré con el resto.

----------


## sergi1907

Excelente reportaje Fede :Smile: 

Un lugar precioso, la naturaleza en estado puro.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Genial el lugar... Esos paisajes si que me gustan una barbaridad... Entre esa fauna... Y las fotos cruzando el puente geniales!!
Sigues dejándonos alucinados con tus vacaciones Fede!! Un abrazo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Espectacular reportaje, FEDE.
Un lugar maravilloso, si nos vieras a aquí a todos acompañándote en este maravilloso viaje que has echo...

Un Saludo de parte de los tres desde aquí  :Wink: .

----------


## ben-amar

¡¡¡¡¡es precioso, Fede!!!!
No hay palabras para decribir tanta belleza

----------


## FEDE

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios, saludos a todos.

La belleza del lugar es espectacular, y merece la pena darse la caminata os lo garantizó, sigo con más fotos.
Llegando a la famosa cascada cola de caballo.


Despues de 4 horas por fin llegamos.
















Por el puente que se ve en la siguiente imagen se continua el sendero hasta el refugio de Góriz, espero algún día volver y conocerlo, aquí nos dimos la vuelta.


Ahora continuo.

----------


## FEDE

A la vuelta aunque hice menos paradas, también intenté de capturar en imágenes algunos detalles y vistas, sigo con ellas.




Está le dio un susto a mi hijo, creo que es una víbora.








Con el zoom de 300 tome está de un buitre leonado, no se si lo veréis en la cueva.








Ahora continuo.

----------


## FEDE

A la vuelta por las gradas de soaso.
















Una fuente en el camino.




Ahora continuo.

----------


## FEDE

Continuo.




















Ahora continuo con las últimas.

----------


## FEDE

Aquí os dejo las últimas.












Esto ha sido todo espero qué con estás imágenes os halláis hecho una idea del recorrido por está ruta del parque, aunque si tenéis la oportunidad os recomiendo que lo visitéis en persona no os arrepentiréis.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias, FEDE, por "llevarnos" contigo en esta fantástica excursión; a mí me ha encantado.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Luján

Impresionante.

Me imagino que el agua debía estar bastante fresquita.

No me ha parecido ver a nadie bañándose. ¿Está prohibido o simplemente es por el frío?

Una vez me bañe en una poza de un río del pirineo navarro y brrrrrrr! al principio me dolía todo del frío, pero al poco se estaba la mar de bien, y al salir, hasta se notaba calorcito.

----------


## FEDE

> Impresionante.
> 
> Me imagino que el agua debía estar bastante fresquita.
> 
> No me ha parecido ver a nadie bañándose. ¿Está prohibido o simplemente es por el frío?
> 
> Una vez me bañe en una poza de un río del pirineo navarro y brrrrrrr! al principio me dolía todo del frío, pero al poco se estaba la mar de bien, y al salir, hasta se notaba calorcito.


Gracias por vuestros comentarios.

Amigo Luján como dices el agua está brrrrrr  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , yo solo la toque con las manos y no vi ningún cartel prohibiendo el baño, ni vi ha nadie bañandose, aunque si creo que está phohibido. 
Por lo menos en el río Bellós si que está prohibido, aún así vi gente bañandose.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Simplemente GRACIAS!!!!!!!!! Sin duda una excursión que hay que pensar hacerla... Me has dado mucha envidia sana y me has enseñado unos paisajes de ensueño!! Un saludo amigo.

----------


## perdiguera

Otro reportaje que me ha dejado encantado.
Gracias FEDE
Un abrazo.

----------


## FEDE

Gracias a vosotros amigos por vuestros comentarios.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

